# Database Discussions > MDX and Analysis Services >  virtual cube processing

## meeky

Hello,
i 've got a trouble with processing virtual cube, when  I execute this from MS SQL Server jobs, through DTS package.
I've made a a security solution based on manage roles functionality of analysis services, where I used specific rules for custom dimensions included in this virtual cube.
The problem is that when I execute the DTS package(which process this cube) directly from enterprise manager's Data Transformation Services everything is done well, but when I create job on MSSQL server with the same DTS package, only server administrators can see changes. All other users get message: module name ... is incorrect , which is usually send by MS analysis services where cube is not processed.

can anyone give me some advice?

----------

